# Need help identifying a grinder



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

Found this online, can't seem to find it anywhere else. I'm sure someone on here knows what it is (and what it is worth).

-picture not working- here is the link: http://193.164.196.197/images/62/6215648570.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

After some more research I'm fairly sure it is a Futurmat, probably branded under different names, anybody any idea?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I think they are Cunill. Most of the Spanish manufacturers are just rebadged anyhow. The design is similar to the Uganda or Calameo I think. But Futurmat do sell the Cunills too. It's a strange world here in Spain and things work very differently. But they do look like the Cunills from the last 2 or 3 years not the really old designs. The 2/3 sections design is typical of Cunill Iberital. I think theat it may be the MC range in the UK.


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I think they are Cunill. Most of the Spanish manufacturers are just rebadged anyhow. The design is similar to the Uganda or Calameo I think. But Futurmat do sell the Cunills too. It's a strange world here in Spain and things work very differently. But they do look like the Cunills from the last 2 or 3 years not the really old designs. The 2/3 sections design is typical of Cunill Iberital. I think theat it may be the MC range in the UK.


I googled every brand you said and I still can't find this exact model. But I'm sure you're right, most if the models do look very similar, I just can't seem to find the twin one.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it actually a twin model or a twin base?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It certainly has the Cunill look about it


----------



## ToonD (Aug 22, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Is it actually a twin model or a twin base?


Good thinking, might be on to something there







Would anybody have any clue what it might be worth? I can pick it up for about £80 but I don't know if it's worth it!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

They are fair enough. They get used a lot in Spain as commercial grinders. You need advice from Coffeechap. He knows.


----------

